# 24 being weird



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I have noticed that my Tivo is picking up the 24 repeat episode and new episode as one two hour episode.


----------



## Richardsnet (Jan 7, 2006)

TiVo picked up the recording because when the shows originally aired they were two separate shows. When they were played back last Friday, it was considered a two hours special and therefore judged as a different show and thus picked up for record. TiVo cross references subtitles to see it the show is a repeat. In this case the two hour show was considered different than the original two separate airings. Hope this helps.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I figured as much but it is irritating.


----------

